# [SOLVED] edup wireless adapter driver



## sk.kumar

I want to download wireless adapter EDUP 802.11b driver.where can i get the download link for that driver.. the original cd i lost


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: edup wireless adapter driver*








and welcome to the Forum

Try this:

Broadcom EDUP IEEE802.11b/g PCI 54Mbps Driver Download

You need to sign up for membership to be able to download but it is free.


----------



## sk.kumar

*Re: edup wireless adapter driver*



Old Rich said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Broadcom EDUP IEEE802.11b/g PCI 54Mbps Driver Download
> 
> You need to sign up for membership to be able to download but it is free.[/QU


----------



## sk.kumar

*Re: edup wireless adapter driver*

thank u so much.we tried all. its not suit for our adapter. so we mailed to the seller and ask them to attach the driver in mail


----------



## atlmagesty

this worked for me! thank you


----------

